# FOX, Thomson Team For DTV Super Bowl



## Guest (Feb 1, 2002)

FOX Sports will televise the Super Bowl in a sweeping new 16x9 digital widescreen panorama called FOX Widescreen, a format that takes full advantage of the horizontal playing field. Thomson's RCA brand is the presenting sponsor of FOX Widescreen from pre-game show to sign-off. Thomson is also conducting "The RCA On-Line of Scrimmage Sweepstakes," which offers consumers the opportunity to win a number of home entertainment products including RCA HDTVs and DVD players or an official Super Bowl XXXVI jacket. Consumers are directed to www.rca.com for instructions on entering the contest, or they can enter by mail.

From SkyReport (Used with permission)


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2002)

You would think that FOX invented widescreen or something. I really hate companies who incorporate a widely used format and claim it as their own. Disney is the worst offender with "Disney DVD".

To top this all off, the widescreen presentation of the superbowl won't even be in true HDTV, just widescreen.


----------

